

Why Windows 7 Won't Save Microsoft - stanleydrew
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/opinions/view/opinion/Why-Windows-7-Wont-Save-Microsoft-1258

======
GiraffeNecktie
I was actually quite keen on Windows 7 until a critical update a couple of
weeks back totally borked my system. I tried every recovery and rollback tool
I could find without success. Rather than reinstall W7 again I figured I'd try
Ubuntu (for about the 4th or 5th time) and I'm very pleased that I did. Last
night I upgraded to the Karmic beta and everything - hardware and software -
is smooth as silk. I've kept Windows XP on a VirtualBox drive for the odd time
I need to use Office or Adobe products, but I can't see myself going back to
Windows Anything as my primary OS. They almost had me.

~~~
shahin
I had a similar experience... I have tried to switch for the last few years,
unsuccessfully. Until a month ago which I installed 9.04 and it pretty smooth.
The only reason that I boot my laptop on Windows is Photoshop.

------
theklub
Does Microsoft need saving? I don't think they are going to announce
bankruptcy any time soon.

------
guelo
One thing that always intrigues me about the Mac Parallels argument is why
doesn't Microsoft kill that excuse? Apple doesn't allow me as a PC user to run
their OS, why does Microsoft allow Mac users to run theirs?

~~~
martey
Maybe because Mac users running Parallels or VMWare Fusion must buy retail
copies of Windows, which are more expensive than OEM versions? Or perhaps
because keeping Mac users dependent on Windows software helps keep market
share high?

------
russell
Since Windows 7 requires XP users to backup everything, reformat our disks,
reinstall all our applications from CDs, and apply all patches, I think I'll
pass. Maybe I should finally pass on MS completely.

~~~
dschobel
How did you make it from 3.1 to 95, or 98 to XP?

~~~
duncanj
3.1 required you to do those things regardless of whether you upgraded or not
:)

